# Great deal on arborite (sp?) in Canada.



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry but I don't think Totem is in the USA.

If you are doing a small project that you wish to cover in Arborite, Totem takes their damaged sheets and cuts them into 2'x4' pieces which sell for $4.50 each. That works out to $18 for a full sheet as opposed to $63 and change, thats a 72% savings! They also have "discontinued" full sheets for a discount, I didn't check the price. 

There might be a cracked edge or broken corner but there seems to be about 3 or more pieces in every color offered. Today I saw about 8 or 10 different colors and/or patterns.

Good luck!
CB


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

What is "Arborite?"


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

I Goggled Arborite and it appears to be a high pressure laminate similiar to Formica or Wilsonart. neat website animation.


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

Arborite is the typical counter top covering.

Hope that helps,
CB


----------



## cabinetsetc (Jan 8, 2005)

Arborite is identical to Formica. Both are brand names.


----------

